# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون جرائم المعلوماتية لسنة 2007م

## البركان الهادئ

*http://nic.gov.sd/pdf/offencesactofitin2007.pdf
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم البركان الهادي 
مشكور علي المشاركة في المنتدي القانوني 
وكنا نأمل ان تأتي بموضوع جديد حيث ان هذا القانون الذي انزلته موجود بالصفحة الثانية بالمنتدي القانوني  واصبح مكررا 
نرحب بمواضيع جديدة منك  لك مودتنا
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم البركان الهادي 
مشكور علي المشاركة في المنتدي القانوني 
وكنا نأمل ان تأتي بموضوع جديد حيث ان هذا القانون الذي انزلته موجود بالصفحة الثانية بالمنتدي القانوني واصبح مكررا 
نرحب بمواضيع جديدة منك لك مودتنا



إنشاء الله والعتبى على ا لنظر لأنى فعلا تصفحت فى القوانين المدرجة بالصفحة القانونية لكن دون تركيز وإنشاء الله فى قادم المرات التركيز أكون موجود والمساهمات الجديدة تكون حاضرة بالجديد المفيد
                        	*

----------

